# überfüllen in freehand



## käte (7. Oktober 2004)

liebes forum,


wie gebe ich für ein objekt in freehand die überfüllung an?
kann das auch sichtbar gemacht werden, wie zum beispiel überdrucken?

über hilfreiche antworten freue ich mich sehr.
gruß, käte


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Wahrscheinlich bin ich der Einzige, der gerade auf dem Schlauch steht,
aber könntest Du mir erläutern, was Du mit "Überfüllen" meinst?

Gruss Markus

P.S. Bitte in Zukunft an die Groß- und Kleinschreibung denken. Danke.


----------



## jensen (7. Oktober 2004)

Mit der Überfüllung legt man eine Erweiterung der Form an, somit wird die Form beim Druck um das angegebene Maß erweitert, um Blitzer zu vermeiden (hoffe daß das verständlich ist).

Xtras -> Erstellen -> Überfüllung.

Breite und evtl. Tonwert angeben.

mfg!
jens


----------



## käte (7. Oktober 2004)

hallo jens,

vielen dank für deine antwort!

kann die überfüllung auch sichtbar gemacht werden, so wie zum beispiel bei überdruckenden flächen oder linien?

viele grüße,
käte


ps: ist es euch lieber, wenn ich groß und klein schreibe?
habe ich noch nie gehört, im internet ...
aber wenn’s jemanden glücklich macht, dann werde ich mich bemühen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Oktober 2004)

käte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ps: ist es euch lieber, wenn ich groß und klein schreibe?
> habe ich noch nie gehört, im internet ...
> aber wenn’s jemanden glücklich macht, dann werde ich mich bemühen.


Ich bitte darum 

Die "Ermahnung" war nicht dazu gedacht, als Platzhalter da zu stehen..


----------



## käte (8. Oktober 2004)

und warum?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Oktober 2004)

Weil es so in den Regeln steht, denen Du bei Deiner Registrierung
zugestimmt hast 
Schau Dir diesbezüglich mal folgenden Link an: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials156795.html
Und jetzt bitte weitere Fragen per PM klären.

Gruss Markus


----------

